# Turkey Fan



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I shot my first turkey last spring, and dried the fan using salt and cornmeal. I'm not very happy with the way it turned out. I pinned it, but apparently not very well because it looks a little lopsided or scrunched on one side.

I'm just curious if it would be completely stupid to try to REhydrate it, reset it, and dry it again. I had plans to do a little woodwork and make a wall hanger out of it; complete with the beard, spurs, the tag and shell I used, but right now, it would be better used for fly tying... Not the fate I'd prefer for my first bird!

KW


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well for your first bird I would have recommended hiring a professional.

You have to remove all the meat, fat, and grease from the feather quills and skin. If this was not done from the start I don't think there is much you can do about it now. You can try and rehydrate it and fix it but it may or may not work. I've never had to do it. Good Luck!!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

k9wernet said:


> I shot my first turkey last spring, and dried the fan using salt and cornmeal. I'm not very happy with the way it turned out. I pinned it, but apparently not very well because it looks a little lopsided or scrunched on one side.
> 
> I'm just curious if it would be completely stupid to try to REhydrate it, reset it, and dry it again. I had plans to do a little woodwork and make a wall hanger out of it; complete with the beard, spurs, the tag and shell I used, but right now, it would be better used for fly tying... Not the fate I'd prefer for my first bird!
> 
> KW


There is no rule you have to follow. Try to rehydrate i and if that dont work you can go back the the beginning.

I mount my turkeys in 3 parts.

Part 1. The 18 or so long tail feathers.

Part 2. The medium brown feathers.

Part 3. the Irridescant feathers.

You can cut most of the long feathers off and arrange them in a fan position on a piece of paper. I use hot melt glue to hold the feathers together where I want them at the base.

Next you can place the medium brow feathers one by one where they go.

Then ad the small irridescant feathers to the fan and keep placing your wood over the fan to determine how many you need.

*Be sure you have some refference pictures to look at if you don't know which order or how to place the feathers.*

If my instructions weren't clear enough you can ask more specific questions or send me a PM*.*

Here is one that I mounted this way for refference.
Again maybe someone else will have a better way to do it but this is how I would do it.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a whole lotta' work for for fan!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You posted this in the Turkey Forum the other day,, we gave you advice and instructions, and even a link. So whats up with the duplicat post?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Posted this one first and didn't get much by way of replies so I went to the turkey forum with it. Thanks for your advice, I'm planning to work on it in a couple weeks. I'll post photos if it turns out nice... or doesn't! 

KW


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

OH,,,,, ok,,,, good luck with the fan, would love to see the finished product.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> That is a whole lotta' work for for fan!


I'm not out to make money. I'm sure you guys that make $$ doing it have to have a fast system that turns out good. I have done it several ways but this seems to work for me. The fan is alot thinner and lets the wood rest entirely against the wall. I figured this may be a way to save his mount only if the rehydration didn't work.

I respect the amount of work you guys put into all of your mounts. You are definitely under payed.


----------

